# New member estrogen ?



## Dlolson35 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm a 54 yr. old male and have been bodybuilding for 34 of those yrs. I'm seeing some gyno on myself recently and have not seen a doctor as of yet. Have read alot about OTC blockers but am not really sold on any of them especially for the price. I've been natural for the past 15 yrs. so I figure it's probably due to my age and the decline of test production. Does anyone have suggestions cause this shit really upsets me.I want it gone! Thanks.


----------

